# TTOC ACE cafe evening meet, 18th Feb



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

There is a slot available at Ace on the 18th, early evening, between a Land Rover afternoon and an evening gig (some sort of live music). I've booked it provisionally, so sign up below if you're interested and let me know if you're eating as the kitchen need to put the right staff on. Timing would be from 6 to 8 PM.

It would be a good base for an evening cruise of some sort of there's interest. Apparently Ace meets at night have a great atmosphere and it's a good opportunity to show off your illumination mods.

Who's in?

Badyaker
Kazinak
Turbo87
Serdarmustafa1
E3 YOB
TT51
Dotti
Nilesong
Rob2130
Wak (maybe)
Brendanb86
Westcott
Amaranth
londonblade
Naughtty
Audi_tt_83
Borisp
Sline TT in duplicate
Gareth50
Adren4line
TToker
sTTranger
Bucks85th


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

i'm in


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Good man .... like the new wheels by the way 8)


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Il come to this as I only live around the corner


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Nice one!


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm working until midnight that day. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I'll drop by for this one


----------



## serdarmustafa1 (Dec 12, 2011)

providing my insurance payout ill be there


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Phil I might pop along to catch up if thats ok buddy


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

No problem at all Neil, it will be good to catch up again

Might have to park the van a couple of streets away and walk up mind :wink:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll cook my dinner on my own then Phil :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I will come along to this. I have always said the ace has an epic atmosphere in the evenings.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Might just pop in for a bacon roll Phil.


----------



## rob2130 (Jan 7, 2012)

i will def be along to this one if ok


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

This should be a good night by the way if you want to get your car washed Over the rainbow next to Ace Cafe do a really good job!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I will try and get down for an hour. Going out that evening for a mates birthday but should be able to pop in for an hour or so.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Am working that day but will try to come down if I finish in Time 

Maybe convince my customer to join us

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Nice one guys!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Damn it, I have a big Poker event arranged that night :-(

Charlie


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

This meet is early evening Chuckles. :lol:

Afraid you'll miss the jelly and ice cream??


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nilesong said:


> This meet is early evening Chuckles. :lol:
> 
> Afraid you'll miss the jelly and ice cream??


LOL quality pic  I am bad to the bone mofo. I know but it will take me over an hour to get there and we are starting at 7pm as there will be 15/16 of us.

Charlie


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Can I come? (It will depend on getting hold of a reliable navigator) I think I'm about an hour away ish.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

The more the merrier Aly, see you there (might see you at Penny's meet beforehand)

Easy to find, it's just off the A40 on the way into London, take the north circular (A406) from the Hangar Lane system and it's less than a mile on the left hand side.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I might be popping along if I'm free so I can meet you off the M40 at Beaconsfield and lead you in if you like Aly


----------



## londonblade (Sep 29, 2011)

Good chance I will be there for an hour or so.....hope to see you then


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers guys, added to the list!


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

NaughTTy said:


> I might be popping along if I'm free so I can meet you off the M40 at Beaconsfield and lead you in if you like Aly


Excellent plan - yes please.
I'll bring the newly single Courtney to cheer her up maybe


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

badyaker said:


> The more the merrier Aly, see you there (might see you at Penny's meet beforehand)
> 
> Easy to find, it's just off the A40 on the way into London, take the north circular (A406) from the Hangar Lane system and it's less than a mile on the left hand side.


Annoyingly the darts match I was hoping to avoid has been scheduled as an away game so yet again I cannot get to Penny's meet. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Amaranth said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I might be popping along if I'm free so I can meet you off the M40 at Beaconsfield and lead you in if you like Aly
> ...


Cool - pm your mobile and we can discuss closer to the day. 



Amaranth said:


> I'll bring the newly single Courtney to cheer her up maybe


Oh no - hope it wasn't the ride in the R8 that sealed their fate :wink:


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

NaughTTy said:


> Amaranth said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Huh! stupid Man doesn't realise what he's lost - she bought him a Raceday in an R8 because he sulked about her ridealong so much!!!
PM ing now


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

can you put me down as a maybe


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Will do, cheers!

Just spoke with Ace, it's all still go.


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

I should be heading down for a bit


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Phil please add one or maybe 2 more TTs.......


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

good news, my maybe can be turned to a yes, will be going to bluewater with my wife then coming alone for 6pm, then when its over will probably do what ian222 and i did last time which was a get lost in london


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Nice one, see you there

Let's hope it warms up :lol:


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Bady

Providing I get the TT through its mot this week i`ll see you there !

Gaz


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers Gareth
Looking like a good meet this!

Might try to rustle up an award of some sort for the best turned out car


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

It better bloody warm up! :lol:


----------



## Adren4line (Jan 16, 2012)

Will try and drag the missus down! What time does it start? Put me down as a maybe/likely ;-)


----------



## Adren4line (Jan 16, 2012)

Helps if i read all the post lol! 6-8pm!


----------



## TToker (Feb 7, 2012)

I might pop by if that's ok? Will be weird for me to be at the Ace and not be on a motorbike lol


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers guys, no problem at all - the more the merrier


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Ooooh it's this Saturday 
Daughter and B/F made up so will bring a Gary instead


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi guys Ive got a dinner in Harrow on that evening so i may try and pop through on my way.

Looks like its guna be a good turn out


----------



## Adren4line (Jan 16, 2012)

Theres a few cars im looking forward to seeing on sat!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Weather forecast looks like grey but improving, but at least it's warmer than last week. 10C, almost tropical by comparison


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Now I can log into the forums again! Yes, I'd like to come along.

Boomshanka!

Jim


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

No probs guys

Everyone - if you get a chance before the end of the week can you drop me a PM or post on the thread and let me know if you're planning to eat, as Ace would like to know how many tables we'll need - they need to do a bit of clearing up etc ahead of the evening club. Given that it might be wet I'll likely err on the side of caution and get them to keep a load out...

*Bottle of something cold and fizzy for the best presented TT so get cleaning!*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I think we'll be eating - looks like there may be three of us in my car


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I won't be eating. Going out that night and everyone knows that eating is cheating! :lol:

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Some nosebag certainly wouldn't go amiss!


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Bucks85th said:


> Some nosebag certainly wouldn't go amiss!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'll bring you a tesco's bag then Jim, you can tip the plate into it and you're away


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

NaughTTy said:


> I think we'll be eating - looks like there may be three of us in my car


Are you bringing a folding person with you Paul?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Amaranth said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I think we'll be eating - looks like there may be three of us in my car
> ...


Yep - my skinny 11yr old daughter - all 5' 2" of her!! Just about on the limit of squeezing into the back now!


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

NaughTTy said:


> Amaranth said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Just room for her and her phone?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Amaranth said:


> Just room for her and her phone?


That's about it - how did you know?! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

NaughTTy said:


> Amaranth said:
> 
> 
> > Just room for her and her phone?
> ...


I don't remember giving birth to one but I think that daughters are born with them attached   :roll:


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

badyaker said:


> I'll bring you a tesco's bag then Jim, you can tip the plate into it and you're away


Oi! You calling me common?

At least a M&S or Waitrose bag please!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I think the mrs has a Holland & Barrett one somewhere mate.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

badyaker said:


> I think the mrs has a Holland & Barrett one somewhere mate.


Pffft! Bloody rabbit food!


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

A new rear caliper and pads got the old girl through the MOT so I`ll be there bady !! Oh and yes food please !!

Gareth


----------



## londonblade (Sep 29, 2011)

You can count me in for tomorrow, with my gang!!

We wont be eating though so no worries about that!

Fingers crossed for the weather, see you tomorrow

Cheers


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

They're expecting 20+ cars and about the same number of people for nosebag, so looks like a good meet. Let's hope the rain that's forecast clears off early on and it's a good turnout. Car's all shiny... but the winter wheels let it down


----------



## Adren4line (Jan 16, 2012)

Just hope weather is good so i can give mine her first polish/wax. P.s my wheels are a much bigger let down so dont worry yourself too much bady.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We might even make this...and if we do, we'll munch!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Adren4line said:


> Just hope weather is good so i can give mine her first polish/wax. P.s my wheels are a much bigger let down so dont worry yourself too much bady.


I doubt that... they're about as kerbed as it gets



phodge said:


> We might even make this...and if we do, we'll munch!


Surely not?!

Good to have you both if you can!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> We might even make this...and if we do, we'll munch!


5:30 at the Pyebush roundabout/Beaconsfield layby if you fancy a cruise Penny 

So glad I'm getting my new wheels put on this morning otherwise I would definitely have won the most kerbed competition!! :wink:


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

5:30 at the Pyebush roundabout/Beaconsfield layby?? where the hell is that NaughTTy?

We`re in Beaconsfield visiting my folks, so will join in


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Weather forecast improved!


----------



## Adren4line (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, how about a wager. Better wheels buys the first cuppa lol, mine are curbed to buggery too! (previous owners doing)


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

car washed and ready to go


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

westcoTT said:


> 5:30 at the Pyebush roundabout/Beaconsfield layby?? where the hell is that NaughTTy?
> 
> We`re in Beaconsfield visiting my folks, so will join in


It's the layby on the side of the dual carriageway just before you turn onto the M40 at junction 2. Pyebush roundabout is the big one at the other end of that dual carriageway as you come out of Beaconsfield on the old A40. Does that make sense Paul?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Phil we'll be eating mate x3


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> westcoTT said:
> 
> 
> > 5:30 at the Pyebush roundabout/Beaconsfield layby?? where the hell is that NaughTTy?
> ...


Would the services be easier to find - and have more parking! :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Looking forward to it..... We will be eating at the ACE as welll, x 2.......


----------



## Adren4line (Jan 16, 2012)

Well you can all blame the rain on me. Got the roof and bonnet polished and then the heavens opened up! Damn damn and more damn lol


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Pen and Paul

I know where you mean, I never knew what the first roundabout was called.

Pretty bad considering I lived their for 20 years


----------



## Adren4line (Jan 16, 2012)

Well im here! Silver tt with wheel cap missing!


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Guys sorry I didnt make it some shit decided to put a brick through my back window so with the weather and glass in the car had to get the car back in the garage
Hope you had a fun eve hope to catch up soon
If anyone knows where I can get a new rear screen please let me know
Thanks
Gareth


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Gareth50 said:


> If anyone knows where I can get a new rear screen please let me know
> Thanks
> Gareth


Dont think you can mate on a roadster its a whole new roof i'm afraid.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

That's really crap Gareth, sorry to hear about it. It was a good meet as it happens. I'll PM you with somewhere you might try for a screen/roof, when I was there is November he was breaking 4 TTs cat C/Ds, dunno what he has in at the moment.

Cheers to everyone for turning up and making it a good meet. See, didn't rain did it? :lol:

Pity the top 3 in the best in show were non-drinkers

1. Wak
2. Turbo87
3. Kazinak

Well I'm not complaining, I'll bring chocolate next time! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for organising a good meet Phil. Good to see everyone  Well done Wak for winning and to the two runners up.

Gareth that is just awful mate - cant believe someone would do that 

To the Thames Valley Crew - thanks for joining me on our little cruise... apologies again to Aly for going round the Hangar lane roundabout twice and losing you on the red light  That police car was busy though - he wouldn't have caught you!!

I'll have a look and see if I got any decent shots and post them on here if there are


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A great night - thanks Phil! 

Gareth, that's terrible! Hope you get it sorted. :x

Thanks to the usual crew for the convoy there and back. Good to see you all again.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

thanks for organizing , next time i'l come earlier just tio get better parking space 










































Neil's (TT51) tt replacement


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Nice photos mate, fast work there. Cheers for coming, it's a long drive from J7/8 area, appreciate the effort!


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Good meet, and nice meeting you guys  would be up for another Ace Cafe TT meet lets hope next time its warmer lol

Nice Photos there


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Phil for organising, a great night at Ace. Hopefully next time we will have even more cars and warmer temps......


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cheers Phil a good turn out, nice to catch up with a few people and have a look over some nice looking TT's 8)

Neil


----------



## TToker (Feb 7, 2012)

Cheers for organizing the meet, was nice to meet some of you and look at some awesome looking TT's.


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Phil for organizing the event.

Hope to catch up with you at the next one, lets hope its a little warmer


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to the supercar day at Goodwood in May.... so won't be much warmer and will be a 6 am start :lol:

roll on summer evenings at riverside pubs


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Great meet, thanks to all who voted, Hope you enjoy my drink Phil! :wink:

Hopefully I'll get rid of this cough and be able to speak next more time. :?


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for organising this, no worries Paul we found the way home and I got to find out how fast my car goes  
Lovely to see so many faces to try and match up to names.
My photos are no way as good so they'll sat on the phone!
See you all soon
Aly


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Phil!

Was a great evening!

Definitely should have been a prize for the best Mk2!


----------



## Adren4line (Jan 16, 2012)

Cheers for a good night! Maybe you should have prizes for worst wheels lol!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A few of my piccies - had to play around a bit to get some light in so please excuse the quality :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

For those who saw my indicator problem last night - I managed to fix it nice and easily. I recently changed the battery and it looks like I must have dislodged the indicator bulb in the process. Opened up the bonnet to see a nice bright flashing indicator inside the engine compartment  :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

:lol: Well done!


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

NaughTTy said:


> For those who saw my indicator problem last night - I managed to fix it nice and easily. I recently changed the battery and it looks like I must have dislodged the indicator bulb in the process. Opened up the bonnet to see a nice bright flashing indicator inside the engine compartment  :roll:


Excellent a nice cheap fix

My photo btw


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Clutch pedal snapped! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Sorry I couldn't be there.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

F'n ameteurs!

Hope it's sorted?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

And finally, a couple from me:


----------

